# Difficulties with IUI procedure



## mimichica (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the boards and was hoping for some advice.

We've now had 2 failed IUI attempts both of which were very traumatic.  Apparently I have a bend in my cervical canal which has made it impossible to get the catheter through my cervix despite having a cervical dilation and 2 nurses and 2 consultants having a go! Has anyone had a similar experience - we're heading for our third try this weekend and I am dreading it at the moment ...

Also from looking through other posts it seems that even those of you doing natural IUI cycles are being triggered - our clinic hasn't suggested doing this despite my concerns that I am ovulating hours after a positive OPK - they keep assuring me that  inseminating 24 hrs after the surge is fine but according to my bbt I am ovulating just before or imediately after the treatment so I'm not sure that the timing is great for me.  Any advice woud be appreciated!


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the IUI board. I have not really posted much here but have gained some very valuable advice and support from the rest of the girls.

I am sorry to hear that you had a couple of traumatic experiences with the basting. I had my first today and it wasn't really very painful at all to be honest, although I do feel some cramping now.

My problem is that I don't ovulate so I have always been given a trigger to make sure it definitely happens.

Maybe you should ask to have one next time to put your mind at rest.

Anyway, just wanted to wish you loads of luck. 

Lilo.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Mimichica

Sorry to hear that you have had previous problems with basting. I hope everything goes well for you this weekend and its third time lucky for you.

I had the same concerns as you about the timing of basting - I didn't have the trigger jab as I had a natural surge and got a positive OPK.  I got my +OPK on cd 10 but want basted until late afternoon on day 12, so I was actually basted over 50 hours after I had my surge.  I was really worried about this but my clinic told me that the timings are worked out very carefully for each individual patient.

Try not to worry, I know its easier said than done, I'm sure your clinic will work out your timings correctly.

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle    

Jane xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Hiya Mimichica, sorry to hear you have had a tough time, when you feel up to it feel free to join in with the girls TTC with IUI http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78517.105 they are great for support and advise, good luck C x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi cant help with your ovulation, but with the cervix... when i was basted it took 1x nurse, 1x consultant and a brand new 'posh' catheter as they pronnouced it ( its a more bendy one, costs a little more money than a normal catheter)  and thats the only way they could get it in so to speak.

Not sure of the reason, they didnt specifically say i had a bend, but i would imagine it wasent a normal one..

Maybe mention the using another catheter  

Good Luck Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Mimichicka

I have the same problems as you hun. I had surgery on my cervix about 10 years ago and this has left scar tissue. Apparently it is like there is a U bend in my cervix! Cervical dilation takes about 10 minutes and is incredibly painful. The worst thing is that you have to try and relax. I am currently 3 days after transfer (IVF) and I can still feel it - it is not painful now but there are little twinges in the same place as they were when I had ET.


Helen
xxx


----------

